# Upstrumming!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

When I am up strumming G and B strings while fretting an A on the 2 nd frets how should I be strumming. I find up strumming awkward because I probably don't do enough of it. How should I angle my pick in order to strike both strings at once? I find that the B string is always being picked but sometimes I happen to miss the G string sometimes. 

I don't really like up strumming but it's a necessary evil! I will just have to get used to it!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> When I am up strumming G and B strings while fretting an A on the 2 nd frets how should I be strumming. I find up strumming awkward because _*I probably don't do enough of it*_. How should I angle my pick in order to strike both strings at once? I find that the B string is always being picked but sometimes I happen to miss the G string sometimes.
> 
> I don't really like up strumming but it's a necessary evil!_* I will just have to get used to it!*_


You answered your own question. It's that practice thing again.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

But how do I angle my pick?? Also to, on my Parker guitar because it has the double humbuckers my hand is not big enough to use the palm of my hand as an anchor, if I do that then I am plucking at the lowest part of the strings just above the saddle. This cause a lot of stress on my right shoulder if I shift my hand higher then my palm is resting on the strings. What to do????


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

What I found while practicing for years was, as I was concentrating on improving my fretting hand, my picking hand was getting better on its own. I surprised myself after many years with how my picking had improved and am now a fairly proficient hybrid picker (thumb and 1st finger hold the pick, the other three fingers pluck strings directly). In some respects, I wished I'd learned to play with a thumb pick so I would have all four fingers free to pick. But, glass half full, I'm glad I learned how to do what I can. 

It's not for everyone, but I highly recommend hybrid picking - especially for picking two middle strings at once (or slide playing, chicken pickin', so many other things). It ain't easy, but what good things are?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

'Coupl'a things to consider. I'm not trying to teach or convert your technique.
-learn to relax your picking arm, wrist and hand > that does come with time and practice
-explore different pick choices > size, hardness, textured grip
.......................or...................
-go pick free and use what you were born with > steel strings + rock music + fingerpicking does work for some players


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

To answer your question: aim your pick downward - at the floor is a starting point.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Without actually seeing what you are doing, it's hard to know exactly what to suggest. For most people, it's best if the plane of the pick is vertical relative to the face of of the guitar and just slightly angled relative to the line of the strings, with the leading edge of the pick on the downstroke being the edge closest to the neck. As far as hand position, the only thing I can say is that "uncomfortable" is bad. You may want to adjust your strap if you play standing up. Also hold on to your pick just tightly enough so that you don't drop it - if your knuckles are white, you're doing it wrong. ;-)

And yes, practice, practice, practice. Play very slowly and pay close attention to what your picking hand is doing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Without actually seeing what you are doing, it's hard to know exactly what to suggest. For most people, it's best if the plane of the pick is vertical relative to the face of of the guitar and just slightly angled relative to the line of the strings, with the leading edge of the pick on the downstroke being the edge closest to the neck. As far as hand position, the only thing I can say is that "uncomfortable" is bad. You may want to adjust your strap if you play standing up. Also hold on to your pick just tightly enough so that you don't drop it - if your knuckles are white, you're doing it wrong. ;-)
> 
> And yes, practice, practice, practice. Play very slowly and pay close attention to what your picking hand is doing.


I have been fooling around with the angles of the pick. My pick is vertical and angled slightly but I find when I strike the strings especially the lower ones the string noise is heightened. 

With hand positioning I am try to use middle lower part of my palm and situate it for stability right on the bridge but that makes me play the strings between the 2nd and 3rd pickups closest to the bridge because my hands are small. It's new to me and it's totally uncomfortable. If I move my hand further up and play between the 1st and 2nd pickup it's seems more natural and comfortable to me. The strings that are not be played are continuously muted. Which position is right?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I have been fooling around with the angles of the pick. My pick is vertical and angled slightly but I find when I strike the strings especially the lower ones the string noise is heightened.
> 
> With hand positioning I am try to use middle lower part of my palm and situate it for stability right on the bridge but that makes me play the strings between the 2nd and 3rd pickups closest to the bridge because my hands are small. It's new to me and it's totally uncomfortable. If I move my hand further up and play between the 1st and 2nd pickup it's seems more natural and comfortable to me. The strings that are not be played are continuously muted. Which position is right?


I would go with what is comfortable for you and as you practice more it will just get better. As suggested, try a number of different picks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

hope this helps a bit.

[video=youtube;9JA2TPOYmTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JA2TPOYmTI[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have tried various picks but I keep coming back to my Traynor picks 1.5 mm. It's like a duck out of water if I play with something different. I used to play with Dava picks and I loved those to but couldn't pick slide on the strings without them getting caught up because of the non slip grip on them. m 

I like them small and fairly rigid! (Ya ya boys, get your minds out of the gutter) lol


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lola said:


> I have tried various picks but I keep coming back to my Traynor picks 1.5 mm. It's like a duck out of water if I play with something different. I used to play with Dava picks and I loved those to but couldn't pick slide on the strings without them getting caught up because of the non slip grip on them. m
> 
> I like them small and fairly rigid! (*Ya ya boys, get your minds out of the gutter*) lol


Why, whatever could you be alluding to?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I have tried various picks but I keep coming back to my Traynor picks 1.5 mm. It's like a duck out of water if I play with something different. I used to play with Dava picks and I loved those to but couldn't pick slide on the strings without them getting caught up because of the non slip grip on them. m
> 
> I like them small and fairly rigid! (Ya ya boys, get your minds out of the gutter) lol


Funny, when you said small and rigid I was going to recommend the Dava. I just switched to them and although I have large fingers, I like the small ones the best. It's probably improved my string attack by 10%.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i started using the JD jazz 2 and Jazz 3 over a year ago after using the larger JD and others for 35 years. my accuracy got better as did my speed with alternate picking . night and day in my opinion. . the 3 's have a pointer tip which i prefer buts all about tone as well.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> hope this helps a bit.
> 
> [video=youtube;9JA2TPOYmTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JA2TPOYmTI[/video]


Carl Brown is without a doubt one of the best teachers on You tube. I love his lessons! He explains everything. You never have to guess at anything. Everything is in black and white. I need to make a donation to his sight. What a great teacher!!


----------

